# VK - Head Office Closed This Friday!



## Stroodlepuff (4/10/17)

Hello there Kinglets and Queenies!

Please note Vape King HQ will be moving to a new location on Friday 06-10-2017 , this means that any online orders placed after 11:00 on Thursday 05-10-2017 afternoon will be delayed an only shipped on Monday 09-10-2017 .

We apologise for any inconvenience caused with the move.​

Reactions: Informative 1


----------

